# Sealed The Deal



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

It's FINALLY done. I ended up striking a deal this morning on a brand new Ariens Platinum SHO Track 28 (Model 921052) with ADMAR Supply in Canandaigua NY - incredibly awesome folks there!


I've been all set to pull the trigger with SnowBlowersDirect.com but I kept digging and ADMAR came in $10.77 cheaper after all is said and done. And that even includes setup and delivery. 


I've been to about 10 different Ariens dealers in the upstate NY area and no one wanted to move from the $2,099.00 retail price but they were willing to.


I'll get it paid for on November 17th and delivered soon thereafter.


Pictures to follow...stay tuned.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

congrats.

you did your homework and did the legwork and you got yourself a good deal for a blower that should last a long time.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats that is a sweet machine and it sounds like you got a solid deal. Best of luck with it, should serve you well for many years to come and I'm sure you will get a lot of use out of it in upstate NY.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Good for you. I'll be curious on your experiences with the new machine. As you know through our communications, I have taken possession of the same model. I am curious as to how well it will do... I am optimistic. 

Some concerns noted through the many thread topics here is the speed and the ability to turn this track model... 

My thought on those two aspects: faster is not always better and if I need to take a little more extra time to get a good clear (as long as the throwing aspect is proficient) then I am OK with that. As far as the turning ability, well I have had to do that anyway with my current and past blowers. If this take a little more then I am also OK with this as well. I just want a quality, long lasting, quality snowblower that will work when it needs to and stop and break a shear bolt when it has to.

I am more concerned with the ability to toss snow and climb the slight incline of my gravel driveway. I think the ability to raise the auger housing is a major advantage over that new-fangled wheel track thingy model that Ariens has. Sure, it might be quicker, but I think there are other factors to consider over speed.

Paulie- keep us posted.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

good luck with it paul, if the rain over the last 24 hours here ( 7.0 inches in rain gauge ) plus 30 deg drop in air temp behind the front is a indicator of whats coming, we are in for it.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

That’s great that you found a dealer willing to budge on MSRP. I have a stihl dealer that does the same for me. Those guys are few and far between. Good luck with the blower.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

It was paid for today and I pick it up tomorrow morning. I want to thank everyone on SBF for their opinions, expertise and advice - it proved to be priceless! More pics to follow tomorrow.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

When you get it home, let me know your impressions of the joystick action at the handle... mine feels so cheesy and weak.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

d3500ram said:


> When you get it home, let me know your impressions of the joystick action at the handle... mine feels so cheesy and weak.




When I stopped in today, I, of course, had to stop and “play a bit” and specifically remembered you saying that in another post and examined it with you in mind. I didn’t get the impression that the controls were flimsy. But I’ll definitely look at it closer tomorrow. Just so we’re on the same page, you’re referencing the chute control, deflector control or both?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

It's the left side control that when "rotating" the wrist it changes the chute rotation angle, not the up/ down of the top of chute.

The cheesy one has a slight forward action to unlock it to then rotate to change the chute angle.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

d3500ram said:


> It's the left side control that when "rotating" the wrist it changes the chute rotation angle, not the up/ down of the top of chute.
> 
> The cheesy one has a slight forward action to unlock it to then rotate to change the chute angle.




Got it. I’ll check and post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFanMan (Oct 10, 2017)

Awesome... that looks like it will be fun to use


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i heard that dealers can get in trouble if they try to sell their blowers less than the main company wants for them. they could lose their license.

however, i am sure you could give other incentives like break in oil change and inspection or something like 10% off first service , etc.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> i heard that dealers can get in trouble if they try to sell their blowers less than the main company wants for them. they could lose their license.
> 
> however, i am sure you could give other incentives like break in oil change and inspection or something like 10% off first service , etc.


From what I saw, I'd have to say that may very well be true because I went to probably a dozen different dealers and no one was willing to move off the MSRP except this one. 

Geez...I hope I didn't get anyone in trouble...

But the dealer's strategy worked because now I'm looking at buying a leaf blower and chain saw from them in the near future.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Paulie139 said:


> But the dealer's strategy worked because now I'm looking at buying a leaf blower and chain saw from them in the near future.


You can't go wrong with Stihl.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

DriverRider said:


> You can't go wrong with Stihl.


And that is exactly what they sell there


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

DriverRider said:


> You can't go wrong with Stihl.


all so true,but stihl is one company, dead on you most sell at MSRP or lose your contract, the dealer work around legally! is give some free extras oil.chains. string.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm not a business guy so I need some help understanding this. Why would a company such as Ariens or Stihl care about how much the dealer sells the product for? As long as the big company gets their dollar amount for wholesale price, any discount the dealer gives the customer should cut into the dealer's profit margin, correct? Or, is the entire profit margin for the dealer and main company not that simple and structured differently? The way it's set up seems to stifle competition a bit. The main company shouldn't be able to tell the dealer, "You're making $X in profit - period. No more, no less. It should be up to the dealer what he makes in profit. 

It's obviously not like that so I know I'm missing something.

Anywhoo - I'm off to pick up the 921052 - be back later with more pics.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

All the best with your new machine... And I hope you do not have to use it. :smile_big: 



Paulie139 said:


> It's FINALLY done. I ended up striking a deal this morning on a brand new Ariens Platinum SHO Track 28 (Model 921052) with ADMAR Supply in Canandaigua NY - incredibly awesome folks there!
> 
> 
> I've been all set to pull the trigger with SnowBlowersDirect.com but I kept digging and ADMAR came in $10.77 cheaper after all is said and done. And that even includes setup and delivery.
> ...


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

All mine!


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

d3500ram said:


> It's the left side control that when "rotating" the wrist it changes the chute rotation angle, not the up/ down of the top of chute. The cheesy one has a slight forward action to unlock it to then rotate to change the chute angle.


d3500ram: I checked the chute control and I'm pretty sure I see what you mean. While it definitely has some "play" to it, I wouldn't go so far as to describe it as cheesy or cheap, myself. That may be just because I've looked at SO many snowblowers over the past 4 months - some of which had very lightweight components. The other Ariens models that utilize the very same chute control that I looked at, (at both dealers and big box stores alike) were consistent with what I have here.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

d3500ram said:


> Good for you. I'll be curious on your experiences with the new machine. As you know through our communications, I have taken possession of the same model. I am curious as to how well it will do... I am optimistic.
> 
> Some concerns noted through the many thread topics here is the speed and the ability to turn this track model...
> 
> ...




======================================================================


Do you have the high altitude carburater/fuel jets for your Ariens?


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

See post #3 in thread http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...iens-platinum-track-sho-28-a.html#post1331394


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

I haven't caught him chewing on it yet, as I was fearing I would. But I have caught him peeing on it marking it as "his own", no doubt. 

I was lucky enough to be in the right place at the right time today. I had to put the snowblower in the driveway for a bit and noticed there he was, just sitting by it, as if to say....


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice machine! I'm looking at getting a tracked model. The only thing I really like about it more than wheels is I think it will be better for End of driveway piles. I think the tracked machines would be harder to turn. Is that true? Never tried one. This new one you got doesn't come with auto turn does it? Is it hard to turn?


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

nice pic paul. wish my 2 great pyrenees would stop running the other way when i have to move the new toro out of the shed to get something out of the back of it. big big dogs that scare themselves when they pass their own wind or hear a bang like that earthquake 2 days ago .


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

ICECOLDBEER said:


> I think the tracked machines would be harder to turn. Is that true? This new one you got doesn't come with auto turn does it? Is it hard to turn?



Well, this is my very first snowblower & I knew from the get-go that I needed a tracked unit because of my very loose gravel driveway. That said, I didn't really look at or "test-drive" any wheeled machines to compare to.


This one does have auto-turn. With my loose surface, the friction coefficient probably isn't too high, so turning it isn't too bad. I can't do it one-handed, that's for sure. But it doesn't take everything I've got either. If that engine gave out though, I'd have a hefty workout scheduled for myself, no question. I'm sure a wheeled machine would be like night and day on a dry surface. Now, on a snow/ice surface where it's really meant to be, I'm expecting it will be considerably easier. That's one of the many things I'm anxious to find out.


I saw your post on the "Kraken" thread and from what I've seen, the Rapid-Tracks are the bees knees, providing the best of both worlds.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

87 powershift said:


> nice pic paul. wish my 2 great pyrenees would stop running the other way when i have to move the new toro out of the shed to get something out of the back of it. big big dogs that scare themselves when they pass their own wind or hear a bang like that earthquake 2 days ago .



I've had two St. Bernards in former lives - I know exactly what you're saying!


Did you get any damage from the quake? Last one we had here was due to the salt mine in the next county over collapsing. Leonz didn't work at that mine so there was no one there to spray Fluid Film all over the mine cavity so when it gave out, it wasn't a nice, slick and smooth collapse - it was all jagged.


:wink2:


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice choice! I know what you mean about that style of tracks. They remind me of a Cat D11 dozer. That will definitely do the job.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

vmax29 said:


> Nice choice! I know what you mean about that style of tracks. They remind me of a Cat D11 dozer. That will definitely do the job.



Thank you. I'm not sure what, if any, advantage the "D" style tracks have over the traditional oval ones.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Paulie139 said:


> I've had two St. Bernards in former lives - I know exactly what you're saying!
> 
> 
> Did you get any damage from the quake? Last one we had here was due to the salt mine in the next county over collapsing. Leonz didn't work at that mine so there was no one there to spray Fluid Film all over the mine cavity so when it gave out, it wasn't a nice, slick and smooth collapse - it was all jagged.
> ...


=======================================================================


Paulie, I can tell you who was responsible for that mess off the board as he used to be our mines chief engineer. 
They recently had to change the pillar size to a larger pillar in the lansing, NY mine to create more support for the mine roof due to the elevation of the "Number Six Salt Salt Seam" in the "Salina Salt Formation" rising and causing roof stability problems 



:wink2:


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

leonz said:


> =======================================================================
> 
> 
> Paulie, I can tell you who was responsible for that mess off the board as he used to be our mines chief engineer.
> ...



That was human error that caused that???? Wow! I had no idea! I'd always thought it was a unfortunate occurrence.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Paulie,

I have sent you a PM

leonz


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

ICECOLDBEER said:


> Nice machine! I'm looking at getting a tracked model. The only thing I really like about it more than wheels is I think it will be better for End of driveway piles. I think the tracked machines would be harder to turn. Is that true? Never tried one. This new one you got doesn't come with auto turn does it? Is it hard to turn?


I have the same model as Paul, new this winter, used one time …and I need to get used the idiosyncrasies. It does have auto turn but I did not notice it all that much when doing a pivot type 360. My last wheeled model with auto turn was not easy to do either. On those instances, I will throw it into reveres and do a small K-turn. I tried doing that method with the new one and it is just a little slower to complete. At the top of my driveway, I may just do a small circle keeping it in forward to round it around. 

I considered the Rapid Trac for the speed, but the SHO is plenty quick going forward only wish it were a little faster in reverse… I make snow clearing an event and as much as I need to do it in a given year, I try to enjoy it and am generally no hurry.



Paulie139 said:


> ...{snip}... If that engine gave out though, I'd have a hefty workout scheduled for myself, no question. I'm sure a wheeled machine would be like night and day on a dry surface....{snip}... .


 That’s a good point. I don’t know if the tracks will loosen or break-in over time. When I tried to push mine fore and aft right off the truck after just being assembled, I could not move it. After one use, I now can push it in and out of the garage for starting purposes. If I were to run out of gas on my wheeled model towards the end of the job and it were close enough to the garage I would sometimes just drag it in,,, I don’t see that happening with this one even if as close as 20 feet. (note to self: fill tank EVERY time.



Paulie139 said:


> ...{snip}...Now, on a snow/ice surface where it's really meant to be, I'm expecting it will be considerably easier. That's one of the many things I'm anxious to find out.
> .


I thought mine would do better with snow the one time I used it... It was first snow and hope that packed powder will make it easier when it builds up. The road where I do a 360 is always hard packed during the winter, but if someone has a hard material surface that can melt to a clean surface, this snow blower is definitely not the one to use for that job.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Paulie139 said:


> I've had two St. Bernards in former lives - I know exactly what you're saying!
> 
> 
> Did you get any damage from the quake? Last one we had here was due to the salt mine in the next county over collapsing. Leonz didn't work at that mine so there was no one there to spray Fluid Film all over the mine cavity so when it gave out, it wasn't a nice, slick and smooth collapse - it was all jagged.
> ...


yes we did, 4 cracks in the wall boards at seams under wall paper when we felt the bang 

love the fluid film joke.it sure would have kept the dust down


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

87 powershift said:


> yes we did, 4 cracks in the wall boards at seams under wall paper when we felt the bang


How long did it last?


----------

